
Why Go is a poorly designed language - signa11
https://medium.com/@tucnak/why-go-is-a-poorly-designed-language-1cc04e5daf2#.q1rn5njgw
======
nkurz
Active discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10464987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10464987)

